# Looking For A Volunteer With A 7x10 Or 7x12 Harbor Freight Lathe



## RCWorks (May 6, 2016)

I need to "borrow" it for 2 weeks before summer heats up.

You must live in my local area. Within 20 miles of Anadarko, OK or be willing to drop it off for 2 weeks.

What you will receive is a new tachometer after I am done. I don't have a 7xXX machine, but I have requests for a tach to fit them. I make a nice unit for the Harbor Freight 8x12 and the X2 mini mill. I am just looking to adapt it to the 7x10-12

Thanks for your time.


----------



## RCWorks (May 10, 2016)

Am I that for out in the sticks? Not one response!


----------



## Vegemitesandwich (Jul 4, 2016)

RCWorks said:


> I need to "borrow" it for 2 weeks before summer heats up.
> 
> You must live in my local area. Within 20 miles of Anadarko, OK or be willing to drop it off for 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


Looks like a cool little gadget. Ever thought of buying one? Or if only 2 weeks you could probably just take/send it back. You could probably get a used one for about= the shipping. I thought of selling my HF 7X10 when I got a bigger one but the little guy still has its uses. Good luck with your endeavor.


----------



## Billh50 (Jul 4, 2016)

I am just too far away to offer.


----------



## RCWorks (Jul 4, 2016)

Vegemitesandwich said:


> Looks like a cool little gadget. Ever thought of buying one? Or if only 2 weeks you could probably just take/send it back. You could probably get a used one for about= the shipping. I thought of selling my HF 7X10 when I got a bigger one but the little guy still has its uses. Good luck with your endeavor.



I hate to buy something like that just to measure it and give it a test fit since I have a bigger lathe already and want a bigger one yet. All the ones I have seen used are priced like they are till in Harbor Freight inventory or too far to go.

This is a strange state and I am in a stranger town. Males here live on tribal money, have no skills and no drive. I came here to retire because it was a small quite place. I never figured I would be counting on the hobbies of others for my own interests.

If I picked a mini lathe up it would leave with stepper motors and a controller.


To make my current product I want a lathe that I can pass 2 inch pipe through the spindle in to the chuck, A turret lathe would be perfect.


----------

